# busco Fsm latino america del sentra



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

ALguien tiene el manual de servicio del sentra 2001 pero el latinoamericano???


graciass!


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

crcc said:


> ALguien tiene el manual de servicio del sentra 2001 pero el latinoamericano???
> 
> 
> graciass!


Pues va a ser dificil, la mayoria de manuales que conseguis en la red estan en ingles. 

Suerte con la busqueda. :banana:


----------

